# صلاة ام الغلابه فى الصباح وقبل النوم



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2010)

صلاة ام الغلابه فى الصباح​
صبح الصباح ونور النور يا مدبر كل الامور دبرنى ساعه بساعه لبسنى توب الطاعه موتنى موته هنيه على الكاس والصنيه لاموت حريق ولا غريق ولا مرمى على الطريق

امين كيرياليسون


صلاة ام الغلابه قبل النوم

يارب مالى غيرك ابات واصحى على خيرك لاتنسنى برحمتك ولا تحوجنى لحد غيرك 

احط جنبى اليمين اتشفع بالملاك ميخائيل
احط جنى الشمال اتشفع بالملاك غبريال 
واحط راسى والملائكة حواليا حراسى
واحط ظهرى واتوكل على ربى 

شفاعتهافلتكن معنا
اميــن ​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (1 مايو 2010)

امين

صلاه جميله جدا
مرسي ليك يسوع يحافظ عليك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 مايو 2010)

ياااااااه بجد صلاة طيبة 

شكرااا يااخ كوكومان
ربنا يرعاك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> امين
> 
> صلاه جميله جدا
> مرسي ليك يسوع يحافظ عليك


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا منال
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> ياااااااه بجد صلاة طيبة​
> 
> شكرااا يااخ كوكومان
> 
> ربنا يرعاك​


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا بنوته 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## lordjesus (20 سبتمبر 2010)

صلوات جميلة شكرا حبيبي...


----------

